# Critique my 12 months old female



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

This is Rav, my sable GSD, just turned 12 months. German working line, and my next SAR/USAR dog.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't critique but she looks lovely to me.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like 2 different dogs in the 2 pics, very pretty


----------



## Maurie (Jun 10, 2021)

What a beauty! I love seeing young sables - my 4 month old is growing so fast she looks like a a new dog every week. She was almost blond with a dark streak down her spine (also German working line.) Now her adult coat is really starting to come in, and I'm excited to see what she looks like at one year. I hope she's half as lovely as your pup!


----------



## Momof3too (Apr 4, 2021)

HHH said:


> This is Rav, my sable GSD, just turned 12 months. German working line, and my next SAR/USAR dog.
> View attachment 576176
> View attachment 576177


My dog Angel looks just like your dog!


----------



## Momof3too (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

HHH said:


> This is Rav, my sable GSD, just turned 12 months. German working line, and my next SAR/USAR dog.
> View attachment 576176


She's gorgeous


----------



## Momof3too (Apr 4, 2021)

Momof3too said:


> View attachment 576340


My pup is 10 months old. His name is Angel. He was given to us after my children’s father passed away unexpectedly.


----------

